# Jennys heat cycle



## crackerjackjack (Jul 25, 2008)

My little Chocolate did not have a heat cycle last month. This month she did. Is it normal for them to miss a cycle? I was really hoping that she was pregnant, and Lily is also in heat this month. This is the first time since she had Cadi.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you have them near the jack? I know when my jennies are by the fence-line I can tell who is in heat, or if they are together, sometimes they will show to the other jennies as well.......but I could see how it would be easy to miss knowing when they are in heat...they are so different compared to the mini mares.


----------

